
Buxfer facebook app released - comments welcome! - ashu
http://apps.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=2216806192&b
======
immad
I like it. Played with a bit. Quick comments:

1\. After the first time I found it slightly tricky to find "new transaction"
again, I think it should be a bit more prominent. 2\. I think its really silly
that it reports personal expense and income in my feed, i had to remove them
manually and that would get annoying in the long run. 3\. There wasnt an
obvious way to pull in contacts or add facebook contacts, though I might be
missing the point of the contacts section. 4\. When I tried adding a shared
expense it gave me a js error and wouldn't proceed. I am using FF 2.0.0.4 5\.
Seems like it could be integrated more with facebook so i can tell me people
they owe me money. Possibly it is and i am just not seeing that feature.

Good work guys.

~~~
ashu
thanks for your comments! we will make what goes in the news-feed completely
controllable by the users, as soon as possible. we don't reveal any other
transaction details in the feed entry of course, but even what we do currently
maybe too noisy for some folks. regarding contacts, they show only those
contacts with whom you've a pending balance - but it can be confusing. we will
get that fixed soon.

it's too bad you encountered a JS error, will look into it soon.

